# Rooster Collars?!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So I was browsing Craigslist looking for 2 or 3 laying hens to give me eggs for the winter (and keep me busy until Spring when I can make more adventurous purchases) and not surprisingly all I was finding was spent hens and roosters. Out of boredom I started clicking the roosters and read one that sounded really weird. "Pretty quiet, comes with free no-crow rooster collar!" OK, so off I went to Google, shuddering, thinking I'd find a rooster sized shock collar or something... but no, I guess they are just collars that you put around their neck which inhibits their ability to store air to make the long loud crows. I still find it weird! Is this something new? Any thoughts on this? I'm still scratching my head.

Here's the clip of how it works if you don't mind clicking it.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw on here that someone used the wristband from children's gloves. Can't remember who though.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

That was me...


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

That is pretty cool!


----------

